# Bekijken x aanschouwen



## Alisson Pereira

Dag,

Ik was een video aan het kijken en ik zag deze zin ''Hij aanschouwt de jurk'', ik moet zeggen dat ik het woord ''aanschouwen'' niet wist. Daarna zag ik dat op mijn WD en de betekenissen waren: *behold, set eyes on, gaze *en* contemplate.*
Maar in termen van betekenissen als ik dat woord in ''bekijkt'' verander, zou de zin hetzelfde zijn? 
De context is een meisje vraagt tegen een jongen over haar jurk en dus: ''Hij aanschouwt de jurk".

Bij voorbaat denk


----------



## Peterdg

First of all, "aanschouwen" is more formal than "bekijken".

There is little difference in meaning between the two verbs but "aanschouwen" can also have the meaning of "look at something in order to judge".


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ooh!! Nu begrijp ik dat! Dank je.


----------



## eno2

> Ik was een video aan het kijken en ik zag deze zin ''Hij aanschouwt de jurk'',


 Was dat een ondertitel misschien?
Verschil tussen geschreven en gesproken.*...<<<(edit)* Verschil ook tussen iets dat beschrijft wat een ANDER doet en tussen wat je zelf zou zeggen!

Ik gebruik zelf ook ondertitels en het is heel gewoon bij ondertiteling dat er beschrijvingen gegeven worden van niet-gesproken gebeurtenissen. 'De radio geeft luide muziek' 'De deur knarst'.  'De paarden hinniken' 'Hij aanschouwt de jurk' ....>>>

  Eerder zelden  gebruikt, aanschouwen. Het is ERG formeel, zei Peterdg al, en  is eerder beperkt tot idiomatische uitdrukkingen.
Dingen zoals:
'Ik kan het niet langer meer aanschouwen'  (= aanblikken/aankijken/aanzien  is dat)
"ten aanschouwen van iedereen "= in  tegenwoordigheid  van iedereen
Het levenslicht aanschouwen (geboren worden)


----------



## ThomasK

Vergeet "aanschouwen"* en *leer "beschouwen*", Alisson: fig. kijken >>> consider, regard as (ik beschouw het als normaal)
*Bekijk *dit *eens *= k*ijk eens naar* dit hier (2 x have a look)

*Aanschouwen" behoort tot het heel formele register: Eno2's voorbeelden in 4...


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dat snap ik, maar Peterg zei:



Peterdg said:


> aanschouwen" can also have the meaning of "look at something in order to judge".


Dus Kan ik aanschouwen in beschouwen veranderen?

Gewoon een uitlegtje, *maar ik weet niet of dit juist is.*

Hoe kijken de docenten naar de examens? Ik bedoel, de docenten zullen de examens ''beoordelen'', dus in mijn hoofd zou ik dit dan zeggen: ''de docenten aanschouwen de examens", want de docenten zullen de examens beoordelen als Peterg zei.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Vergeet "aanschouwen"*



Had ik ook al ingetikt, "vergeet aanschouwen en werk met 'bekijken'"   maar terug verwijderd.   . Het gebruik van 'aanschouwen is eerder idiomatisch en dat is voor gevorderden.

'Beschouwen' is natuurlijk nóg een andere betekenis van 'aanschouwen'.


Alisson Pereira said:


> Dus Kan ik aanschouwen in beschouwen veranderen?


  Nee. Alleen in de betekenis van 'tegenaan kijken', 'erover denken als.'  Bv: Ik aanschouw/beschouw dat *als v*erkeerd., *als* een belediging...

docenten aanschouwen de examens",  Nee. Ze kunnen de examens wel aanschouwen/beschouwen *als iets*. bijvoorbeeld als een hoge stress periode met overwerk.

Je kan beter 'aanschouwen'  vergeten zeggen we nu al met twee.


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Dus Kan ik aanschouwen in beschouwen veranderen?


Nee! (Thomas, what did you do????  )


Alisson Pereira said:


> Hoe kijken de docenten naar de examens? Ik bedoel, de docenten zullen de examens ''beoordelen'', dus in mijn hoofd zou ik dit dan zeggen: ''de docenten aanschouwen de examens", want de docenten zullen de examens beoordelen als Peterg zei.


Ja en nee. "Nee" in de zin dat het niet is wat je denkt. Als de docent the examens aanschouwt, dan zou dat kunnen betekenen dat hij er ontdaan/verbouwereerd naar kijkt en denkt: oh nee toch, wat een ramp.

Ik ben het eens met Eno en Thomas: vergeet "aanschouwen".

It is rocket science: you need a very thorough knowledge of the language already to be able to feel when you can and when you cannot use it. We could go over thousands of situations where you can and where you cannot use "aanschouwen" but that is not the role of this forum. We can however help in specific cases.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Kijk!!


----------



## eno2

I dedicated a post to this (#4) and it turns out that  'Hij aanschouwt de jurk'' gets
used as I supposed, as a descriptive subtitle  and not as someone who  really speaks/says it.  That's not spoken language...

We are three now that say: "forget aanschouwen".

First i didn't want to react to Peterdg's 





Peterdg said:


> There is little difference in meaning between the two verbs  "


 but as Alison clings to this to further use 'aanschouwen' as 'bekijken',  I have to say for me   it's not so that there is *little difference* between the two verbs. It's not like there are mostly interchangeable. Sometimes yes, but I would say:  mostly not. Aanschouwen has more meanings, has idiomatic
use, and is is almost not used for 'bekijken' in common speach.



> aanschouwen" can also have the meaning of "look at something in order to judge".



I would like to see a few examples of that "look at something in order to judge"meaning.

To me, 'aanschouwen' is passive looking.



> Synoniemen:
> 1) Aanblikken 2) Aankijken 3) Aanstaren 4) Aanzien 5) Bekijken 6) Beschouwen 7) Bezichtigen 8) Bezien 9) Gewaarworden 10) Inzien 11) Kijken 12) Met de ogen waarnemen 13) ...
> aankijken bekijken beschouwen bezichtigen bezien gewaarworden in de ogen kijken inzien kijken observeren onderscheiden ontwaren opmerken staren turen


aanschouwen Nederlands woordenboek - Woorden.org
Not much judgement involved....


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> I would like to see a few examples of that "look at something in order to judge"meaning.


This comes from van Dale:

3. ... "met oordeel waarnemen" (among a hundred other descriptions; that's why it is rocket science).


----------



## eno2

Yes, it's rocket science....
I don't have Van Dale anymore so I'm commenting  from language instinct.
Does VD give examples of 'met met oordeel waarnemen'?

Nu, het voornaamste was het eerste geciteerde gedeeltje van je uitleg waar Alison zich een paar keer op beriep.


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Kijk!!


Last intervention on this.

It all depends on the context.

When I see this, I could think of the following:

1) Martin sees the dress and he couldn't care less.
2) Martin looks at the dress and thinks: "what is she going to ask me now?"
3) Martin looks at the dress and thinks: "now she is going to ask me if her behind doesn't look too fat".
4) Martin looks at the dress and thinks: "I don't like it but I'll say I do".
5) Martin looks at the dress and says "sure honey!".
6) Martin looks at the dress and thinks "How many more dresses will she try?????"
7) Martin looks at the dress and thinks: "Hmmm, she looks sexy in that dress".
8) Martin looks at the dress and thinks: "Does she really think I'm going to pay for it?"
and about a hundred more possible scenarios.

Anyway: 90% of the people will never use "aanschouwen".


----------



## eno2

When I see this I conclude it's not spoken language here..  Elsewhere: 90% of the people will never use "aanschouwen".
As written language it means: Martin has a good (long)  look at the dress. 
Idem last intervention on this.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik weet niet wat ik gedaan zou hebben...


Peterdg said:


> Ja en nee. "Nee" in de zin dat het niet is wat je denkt. Als de docent the examens aanschouwt, dan zou dat kunnen betekenen dat hij er ontdaan/verbouwereerd naar kijkt en denkt: oh nee toch, wat een ramp.


 Bijzonder zeldzaam, maar inderdaad mogelijk.

@alisson: forget it. *"Aanschouwen" is eigenlijk een vorm van bekijken.* Dat werkwoord kan je zonder probleem gebruiken...

Je kan wel onthouden dat* "schouwen" in principe altijd met kijken te maken heeft*. Het theatergebouw heet bijvoorbeeld een "*schouwburg* (kijk-burcht). En vroeger heette de (auto-)inspectie/controle de "*(auto)schouwing*" - en dat tref ik ook nu, in hedendaags Nederlands, nog aan als controleren: *dijken schouwen*.

BTW: _*examens nakijken/ nazien*_ is heel courant in Nederland (to mark exams). In Vlaanderen vaker _corrigeren_ en _verbeteren_...



Peterdg said:


> It is rocket science: you need a very thorough knowledge of the language already to be able to feel when you can and when you cannot use it. We could go over thousands of situations where you can and where you cannot use "aanschouwen" but that is not the role of this forum. We can however help in specific cases."


I hold a slightly different view: whereas it cannot be our task to comment on numerous situations where words are used, I am inclined to say  that (a) you can always try and (b) we can always try to give you some kind of hint on the use in general, like referring to the basic meaning of "schouwen", as I just did..
I have a hint for you: google an expression or verb in a combination using "..." and you will often be able to help yourself.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> 'aanschouwt'



=Behold archaic, literary with object, often in imperative See or observe (someone or something, especially of remarkable or impressive nature) *behold* your lord and prince!’‘the botanical gardens were a wonder to *behold*’ behold | Definition of behold in English by Lexico Dictionaries


----------

